# Uiterlijk > Haar >  6-bap Van Innovate

## Jiptop

hallo,

Ik wil 6-bap uitproberen,schijnt beter te zijn dan minoxidil,kan ik dit ook bij de apotheek bestellen?

M.v.g.

Jiptop

----------


## Smart

> _Originally posted by Jiptop_@23-11-2003, 20:07:04
> * hallo,
> 
> Ik wil 6-bap uitproberen,schijnt beter te zijn dan minoxidil,kan ik dit ook bij de apotheek bestellen?
> 
> M.v.g.
> 
> Jiptop*


 Beste Jiptop .

Vertel eens wat meer over dat middel man. Het is een forum waarvan we hopen te leren van elkaars ervaringen.
Wat is het, is het een pil, is het een lotion, waar haal je de infor vadaan etc etc.

Dank je wel,

Smart

----------


## Jiptop

hallo,

kijk op het prikbord van www.kalheid.pagina.nl en op www.hairsite kun je ook iets lezen over 6-bap.....

m.v.g.
jiptop

----------


## Jiptop

www.kaalheid.pagina.nl

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Jiptop_@23-11-2003, 20:07:04
> * hallo,
> 
> Ik wil 6-bap uitproberen,schijnt beter te zijn dan minoxidil,kan ik dit ook bij de apotheek bestellen?
> 
> M.v.g.
> 
> Jiptop*


 hai jiptop

leg mij eens uit wat dat is kan er niks over vinden op google en in die pagina kom ik niet heeft iets te maken met mn firewall heb mn comp te erg beveiligt tegen van alles gr rene

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by Guest+25-11-2003, 17:48:34--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>QUOTE (Guest @ 25-11-2003, 17:48:34)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin--Jiptop_@23-11-2003, 20:07:04
> * hallo,
> 
> Ik wil 6-bap uitproberen,schijnt beter te zijn dan minoxidil,kan ik dit ook bij de apotheek bestellen?
> 
> M.v.g.
> 
> Jiptop*


hai jiptop

leg mij eens uit wat dat is kan er niks over vinden op google en in die pagina kom ik niet heeft iets te maken met mn firewall heb mn comp te erg beveiligt tegen van alles gr rene [/b][/quote]
hio jiptop

Heb gezocht op de site en ook ik heb niks kunnen vinden. Wil je zo aardig zijn en de info die je hebt copy and paste in deze site?

Je bent een held&#33;

Smart

----------


## Jiptop

Hoi Smart,

Ik had me vergist in de website.Je kunt verschillende discussies zien over 6-bap op de forum van : www.haarweb.nl . 
Ik probeer het via mijn apotheek te bestellen.

M.v.g.

Jiptop

----------


## pindakaas

Mouhatsuryoku Innovate (6-bap) is een revolutionair nieuw haarproduct dat de haargroei bevordert door de groei-signalen te verhogen. Hierdoor kan het haar dikker groeien. 


Mouhatsuryoku Innovate bevat o.a. de volgende stoffen.. 

a.) Cytopurine 
b.) Glyceryl pentadecanoate (PDG) 
c.) Stroompromotoren

a.) Cytopurine (6-benzyl aminopurine) Deze verhoogt de aanwezigheid van haargroei-bevorderende-signalen, en onderbreekt de signalen van haaruitval. 
Cytopurine (een actief ingrediënt) is een versterker van de haargroei die verminderde haarfollikels reactiveert. Cytopurine onderbreekt de ontharingssignalen die van de huidpapillacellen bij de wortel van een bundel van haar worden voorgesteld, en verhoogt de aanwezigheid van haargroeisignalen, daardoor vermindert haarverlies en groeit het haar dikker. 


b.) Glyceryl pentadecanoate (PDG) verstrekt de energie van de haargroei. Door de krachtige energie van de haargroei aan de cel van de haarmatrijs te leveren, reactiveert het de haarwortel en moedigt het de haargroei aan. 
Glyceryl pentadecanoate (een actief ingrediënt) (zie ook Verwijzing hieronder) is een origineel product dat door Lion wordt ontwikkeld. Deze levert energie aan de haargroei. Door de krachtige energie van de haargroei aan de cel van de haarmatrijs te verstrekken die de basis van de haarbundel vormt, zonder de invloed van androgenen, moedigt het de haargroei door reactivering van de haarwortel aan. 

c.) Door de stroompromotoren van het bloed (de derivaten van de Vitamine E, een actief ingrediënt ) verbeterd deze de bloedstroom aan de haarwortel, hierdoor komt een rijke levering van voedingsmiddelen bij de haar. 

(2) Het product komt met een "pipet" die het product rechtstreeks op scalp, zonder pijn of ongemak kan worden toegepast. 

(3) Het product is geur-vrij. 

De groei en de ontharing van:

De gezonde haargroei 
Het gezonde haar groeit door de proliferatie van de cellen van de haarmatrijs die de basis van de bundel van haar vormen, aangemoedigd door "de haargroei die signalen bevordert" die van huidhaarpapilla worden uitgegeven. 

Het leven van een haar, en haarontharing 
In het algemeen eindigt het leven van een haar tussen twee zeven jaar. Nochtans, de invloed van mannelijke hormonen, of androgens, veroorzaakt huidhaarpapilla om "ontharingssignalen" uit te geven en ook de haargroei te verminderen bevorderend signalen, welke de proliferatie van de cellen van de haarmatrijs onderbreekt. Het resultaat is het verkorten van het leven van het haar, welke later door dun en kort groeit, en dalingen uit gemakkelijker.

Mzzl.  :Wink:

----------

